# Lure prize update



## Carl Hartmann (Mar 23, 2009)

Guys, below (no picture allowed here) are the Lures prizes we are giving away at our surf fishing tournament on Saturday October 30th in Seaside Park & Seaside Heights. www.hrfa.us Many of the local and coastal popular lure manufactures have contributed for this event by donating some of thier best lures. There are nearly 100 lures going out to the anglers!

You have to be in in it to be eligible for these prizes. Part of the proceeds goes to Youth Angler programs and Scholarships.

There are two boards filled with 24 lures each. They are considered two prizes and each winner will get 24lures off the board.

Two plug bags. One large and one small filled with lures.

Two clear plastic storage boxes filled with lures.

Many other prizes like custom rod, cooler rack, live welll, striper mount and many other prizes are available. Join the tournament as an individual or team up to six anglers. SSP and SSH have waived the 4x4 permit for this tournament. If you have any questions, send me an e-mail [email protected]

Thanks, Carl


----------

